# THE Malachite wear and tear one stop shop for information



## MYH

Hoping some people can chime in here and help me out?

I love the malachite pieces and own the magic pendant. However, I’d love to get the bracelet too. I’ve heard from a lot of people, even SAs, that it’s a hard stone to take care of. It loses its shine and becomes dull with exposure to water. I know I will splash it when I wash my hands but is it really this sensitive? 

I have a friend who says her friend has owned her bracelet for 5+ years and it still looks shiny and she doesn’t baby it. 

So I’m not sure what to think?? Can someone add their first-hand experiences here? My magic pendant looks great after one year but of course, it doesn’t get wet. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ForeverInPink

The malachite charm on my Lucky bracelet has gotten dull and lost its shine. I thought I got a bum piece but now I’m thinking it’s likely from the years of wear that you describe. The other pieces (MOP, carnelian, tiger eye) still look new


----------



## MYH

ForeverInPink said:


> The malachite charm on my Lucky bracelet has gotten dull and lost its shine. I thought I got a bum piece but now I’m thinking it’s likely from the years of wear that you describe. The other pieces (MOP, carnelian, tiger eye) still look new



I’m sorry to hear this!! Yes I think that’s what happened to your malachite leaf. I asked on my instagram too and 90% of responses say that it will become dull if you expose malachite to:

Body oils
Perspiration
Water
Perfume
Lotion

So many enemies!! I’m not sure if I can do this stone in a bracelet!


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I’m sorry to hear this!! Yes I think that’s what happened to your malachite leaf. I asked on my instagram too and 90% of responses say that it will become dull if you expose makachite to:
> 
> Body oils
> Perspiration
> Water
> Perfume
> Lotion
> 
> So many enemies!! I’m not sure if I can do this stone in a bracelet!


Ugh!  I would have to pass for sure.  I am not careful at all, especially when washing my hands.  So good to know, thanks for asking the question, MYH!


----------



## ForeverInPink

If you treated it as a special occasion piece and babied it maybe it would be ok. But personally one of the things I love about VCA is it’s everyday wearability and that’s how I use it so if it were me I’d pass but others may feel differently.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I wonder if VCA can re-polish or re-treat the malachite so that it can look new?


----------



## Moirai

MYH, I don't have personal experience with malachite but when I purchased my MOP necklace last year in Vegas, I had a discussion about the available stones with the SA and she advised against malachite as my first piece for the reason that it will lose it's shine over time. She didn't want me to be disappointed since it would be my first VCA. I don't recall her saying the stone can be refinished.


----------



## Bisoux78

This breaks my heart because I REALLY want the necklace and would like to wear it almost daily like my MOP. Everytime I see malachite pieces, my heart skips a beat. I guess I'm going to have to pass...


----------



## lynne_ross

I have a malachite bracelet. It still looks perfect since I choose carefully which days to wear - no lotion, not with kids, etc. I don’t like that I have to be so careful with it yet I have so many bracelet that it is not hard to be more careful. It is such a beautiful stone and DH bought it for me, so I am happy to have it in my collection.


----------



## thyme

i have a 20 motif malachite necklace. bought a few years ago. never had any problems. i also accidentally knock it occasionally on my office desk. it's still in one piece and still as bright as ever.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Extremely delicate i wear 3 5 motif bracelets on my right arm everyday.. MOP ONYX and MALACHITE..the malachite lost its shine and is dull but still stunning! I do not baby my jewels they are meant to be worn and enjoyed..like a piece of you..You have to go for what you love  its worth it


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do you think earrings in malachite are better? I’ve always wanted a pair of malachite earrings but not sure if it’s worth the money...


----------



## Christofle

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think earrings in malachite are better? I’ve always wanted a pair of malachite earrings but not sure if it’s worth the money...



Depends on the length of your hair but they can be susceptible to any hair products in your hair/natural oils of your hair. Necklaces are usually the least susceptible to wear.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think earrings in malachite are better? I’ve always wanted a pair of malachite earrings but not sure if it’s worth the money...



No.  It is not a good choice as when you put it on, your fingers will grab the malachite and it will get dull over time.  There is no way around not touching it.  Happened to me.  For me, I will never get malachite again (I was going to get a necklace to match).  It is such a gorgeous stone and really pops, but it gets dull and changes color really quick. Mine got ugly in about 13 months from the time I bought it.  Big big regret.


----------



## kimber418

willeyi said:


> No.  It is not a good choice as when you put it on, your fingers will grab the malachite and it will get dull over time.  There is no way around not touching it.  Happened to me.  For me, I will never get malachite again (I was going to get a necklace to match).  It is such a gorgeous stone and really pops, but it gets dull and changes color really quick. Mine got ugly in about 13 months from the time I bought it.  Big big regret.



When you say "it got ugly" do you mean it does not look green anymore and lost it's color or that it just lost the luster it had when it was new? I have had mine for many years and it still looks good- I think the striations have faded a bit but the color is still a vibrant green and it the gold is shiny like new.   I would love to see how yours "got ugly".  I have never hear of this.


----------



## BigAkoya

kimber418 said:


> When you say "it got ugly" do you mean it does not look green anymore and lost it's color or that it just lost the luster it had when it was new? I have had mine for many years and it still looks good- I think the striations have faded a bit but the color is still a vibrant green and it the gold is shiny like new.   I would love to see how yours "got ugly".  I have never hear of this.



Hi!  Yes... it got dull and the striations which is the beauty of malachite faded and it looked like a dull green stone.  The gold was fine, no issues there.  Very disappointed so I got rid of it.  Didn’t want to look at it anymore.  Good thing I had not gotten the necklace yet.  

I got the earrings in the summer as I recall... wore them a lot.  Then I stopped wearing them when it turned late fall/winter as I like malachite (green) for spring / summer and not fall / winter (looks kind of Christmasy to me).  Then I sort of noticed it was getting dull, then I realized the striations were not so pronounced but thought it was my imagination.  When spring came around, I wore it again and then really noticed the change.  SA said she has seen it happen and it is the nature of the stone and is not meant for daily wear.  She said malachite needs care which is consistent with what others said their SA also told them.  She said I could replace the stones (for a fee ofcourse), but I thought, why bother and then have to baby it.  I don’t like to baby my jewelry so I just took that as a lesson on malachite.  From reading the above posts, it seems it happens to some folks but not others, I wonder if it may be our body chemistry, lotions, etc.  probably more the lotions is my guess since they are earrings and I touch the malachite to put them on.  

So I gave up on malachite....I am not going to scrub down before I put on malachite earrings,  too much effort.  [emoji1]


----------



## BigAkoya

kimber418 said:


> When you say "it got ugly" do you mean it does not look green anymore and lost it's color or that it just lost the luster it had when it was new? I have had mine for many years and it still looks good- I think the striations have faded a bit but the color is still a vibrant green and it the gold is shiny like new.   I would love to see how yours "got ugly".  I have never hear of this.



By the way, how often do you wear yours?  And is it earrings, necklace, ring? Thanks!


----------



## MYH

ForeverInPink said:


> If you treated it as a special occasion piece and babied it maybe it would be ok. But personally one of the things I love about VCA is it’s everyday wearability and that’s how I use it so if it were me I’d pass but others may feel differently.


Yeah I’m really struggling here because I wouldn’t use it everyday. Maybe more like twice a week and I love it so much!



etoupebirkin said:


> I wonder if VCA can re-polish or re-treat the malachite so that it can look new?


I haven’t heard that EB. They will replace the stones though for a fee. 



willeyi said:


> No.  It is not a good choice as when you put it on, your fingers will grab the malachite and it will get dull over time.  There is no way around not touching it.  Happened to me.  For me, I will never get malachite again (I was going to get a necklace to match).  It is such a gorgeous stone and really pops, but it gets dull and changes color really quick. Mine got ugly in about 13 months from the time I bought it.  Big big regret.



Would you be so kind as to post a photo of your malachite earrings so we can see what they look like now?


----------



## MYH

lynne_ross said:


> I have a malachite bracelet. It still looks perfect since I choose carefully which days to wear - no lotion, not with kids, etc. I don’t like that I have to be so careful with it yet I have so many bracelet that it is not hard to be more careful. It is such a beautiful stone and DH bought it for me, so I am happy to have it in my collection.


I’m happy to hear yours still looks great!



chincac said:


> i have a 20 motif malachite necklace. bought a few years ago. never had any problems. i also accidentally knock it occasionally on my office desk. it's still in one piece and still as bright as ever.


Thank you for this! I’m feeling encouraged I can handle this Stone. 




MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Extremely delicate i wear 3 5 motif bracelets on my right arm everyday.. MOP ONYX and MALACHITE..the malachite lost its shine and is dull but still stunning! I do not baby my jewels they are meant to be worn and enjoyed..like a piece of you..You have to go for what you love  its worth it


Would you be so so kind and post a pic of your bracelet? I’d love to see what the motifs look like now. I think I will probably be in your same boat and think they are still beautiful even though they have lost their shine.


----------



## MYH

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Yes... it got dull and the striations which is the beauty of malachite faded and it looked like a dull green stone.  The gold was fine, no issues there.  Very disappointed so I got rid of it.  Didn’t want to look at it anymore.  Good thing I had not gotten the necklace yet.
> 
> I got the earrings in the summer as I recall... wore them a lot.  Then I stopped wearing them when it turned late fall/winter as I like malachite (green) for spring / summer and not fall / winter (looks kind of Christmasy to me).  Then I sort of noticed it was getting dull, then I realized the striations were not so pronounced but thought it was my imagination.  When spring came around, I wore it again and then really noticed the change.  SA said she has seen it happen and it is the nature of the stone and is not meant for daily wear.  She said malachite needs care which is consistent with what others said their SA also told them.  She said I could replace the stones (for a fee ofcourse), but I thought, why bother and then have to baby it.  I don’t like to baby my jewelry so I just took that as a lesson on malachite.  From reading the above posts, it seems it happens to some folks but not others, I wonder if it may be our body chemistry, lotions, etc.  probably more the lotions is my guess since they are earrings and I touch the malachite to put them on.
> 
> So I gave up on malachite....I am not going to scrub down before I put on malachite earrings,  too much effort.  [emoji1]



Thank you for sharing your experience with malachite. Do you happen to have any before and after pics to share with us?


----------



## MYH

If anyone has photos of your malachite pieces that have lost their “shine”, could you please share them here?


----------



## BigAkoya

MYH said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with malachite. Do you happen to have any before and after pics to share with us?



No, I don’t.  I recall seeing a post of someone who shared a photo of the striations fading and her stone turned really deep green.  You may want to search or one of the ladies above who posted with similar issues that still has their piece might chime in.


----------



## BigAkoya

I found the photos of the before and after...you can search on malachite on the VCA forum where she posted.  She says her color really got dark and also look at the striations in the darker necklace.


----------



## doloresmia

Hi MYH!!!!

I have had malachite earrings, pendant and 10 motif for awhile - I think. For sure I wear them a lot and have not noticed issues and I am not as sensitive maybe so don’t notice. The stones can be replaced by VCA if I recall if something terrible happens

For example other than different lighting, can’t see anything wrong in picture above


----------



## MYH

willeyi said:


> I found the photos of the before and after...you can search on malachite on the VCA forum where she posted.  She says her color really got dark and also look at the striations in the darker necklace.



Thank you for digging up the photos. I was actually kinda relieved to see this because I actually don’t mind the 2018 photo so much. Yes I can see a change in the green, but it doesn’t look terrible to me.


----------



## MYH

doloresmia said:


> Hi MYH!!!!
> 
> I have had malachite earrings, pendant and 10 motif for awhile - I think. For sure I wear them a lot and have not noticed issues and I am not as sensitive maybe so don’t notice. The stones can be replaced by VCA if I recall if something terrible happens
> 
> For example other than different lighting, can’t see anything wrong in picture above



Hey Darling! Thank you for sharing your personal experience. I’m happy to hear you have not had any issues with your malachite. Do you usually wipe them off or do anything to clean your pieces before you put them away?

And yes, you’re absolutely correct. The stones can be replaced. It’s not crazy expensive either so that’s always an option.


----------



## Notorious Pink

willeyi said:


> I found the photos of the before and after...you can search on malachite on the VCA forum where she posted.  She says her color really got dark and also look at the striations in the darker necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184226



Yikes....I like the color of the motifs in the “after” pic much more.

Similarly...Letterwood motifs darken over time as well. I have confused a well-worn Letterwood necklace with onyx (the pink gold gave it away).


----------



## ForeverInPink

BBC said:


> Yikes....I like the color of the motifs in the “after” pic much more.
> 
> Similarly...Letterwood motifs darken over time as well. I have confused a well-worn Letterwood necklace with onyx (the pink gold gave it away).



^^^This is actually a very good description of what the malachite looks and feels like once it's faded over time--just like letterwood in appearance and texture, with fainter striations and not so shiny and glossy. If you don't mind that then go for it @MYH. But if you are very attached to that bright, glossy appearance with striations that pop then I would avoid.


----------



## BigAkoya

BBC said:


> Yikes....I like the color of the motifs in the “after” pic much more.
> 
> Similarly...Letterwood motifs darken over time as well. I have confused a well-worn Letterwood necklace with onyx (the pink gold gave it away).



Yes!  You are absolutely correct.  I should also mention the SA told me the same when I asked her about other stone options. She said letterwood is another stone that requires care.  

Thanks for sharing that and confirming what the SA said!


----------



## Notorious Pink

willeyi said:


> Yes!  You are absolutely correct.  I should also mention the SA told me the same when I asked her about other stone options. She said letterwood is another stone that requires care.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that and confirming what the SA said!



That Letterwood necklace was actually owned/worn by an SA in Vegas (Crystals). 20 motif OMG it was gorgeous. Usually I’m a PITA about keeping things new looking but Letterwood I love either way. 

Funny I have never considered malachite because that color looks terrible on me....too yellow (actually I have the same problem with the turquoise). The worn version looks darker and less yellow....a color I can wear!


----------



## doloresmia

MYH said:


> Hey Darling! Thank you for sharing your personal experience. I’m happy to hear you have not had any issues with your malachite. Do you usually wipe them off or do anything to clean your pieces before you put them away?
> 
> And yes, you’re absolutely correct. The stones can be replaced. It’s not crazy expensive either so that’s always an option.



You know I think about wiping them and then I forget on a regular basis. I am conscious of not putting on after I have just glopped moisturizer on my hands - but then I do that for all jewelry as it makes it harder to put on.

Personally I am avoiding the Alhambra bracelet because the motion of the bracelet while trying to work a key board would annoy me. Otherwise I have indulged heavily in malachite and I love it.


----------



## allure244

MYH said:


> Hoping some people can chime in here and help me out?
> 
> I love the malachite pieces and own the magic pendant. However, I’d love to get the bracelet too. I’ve heard from a lot of people, even SAs, that it’s a hard stone to take care of. It loses its shine and becomes dull with exposure to water. I know I will splash it when I wash my hands but is it really this sensitive?
> 
> I have a friend who says her friend has owned her bracelet for 5+ years and it still looks shiny and she doesn’t baby it.
> 
> So I’m not sure what to think?? Can someone add their first-hand experiences here? My magic pendant looks great after one year but of course, it doesn’t get wet.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.







willeyi said:


> I found the photos of the before and after...you can search on malachite on the VCA forum where she posted.  She says her color really got dark and also look at the striations in the darker necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184226



My malachite bracelet looks similar to the after picture as well. However, my malachite was never as light in color or had as many striations as the before pic so there was not a drastic change for me over a few years. With that in mind, I do try not to directly get any lotions or perfumes on my bracelet and to wash my hands carefully. I would definitely buy my malachite bracelet again. The color is just so [emoji256][emoji172]. If you’re worried about how sensitive the malachite is maybe a magic pendant would allow you to enjoy the beauty of malachite without having to worry so much about it encountering lotions perfumes or water etc.


----------



## MYH

allure244 said:


> My malachite bracelet looks similar to the after picture as well. However, my malachite was never as light in color or had as many striations as the before pic so there was not a drastic change for me over a few years. With that in mind, I do try not to directly get any lotions or perfumes on my bracelet and to wash my hands carefully. I would definitely buy my malachite bracelet again. The color is just so [emoji256][emoji172]. If you’re worried about how sensitive the malachite is maybe a magic pendant would allow you to enjoy the beauty of malachite without having to worry so much about it encountering lotions perfumes or water etc.


Hi! Thank you for sharing this info about your malachite bracelet. I already have the magic pendant and it’s totally fine. So decided to take the plunge and went ahead and bought the malachite bracelet today.  Despite the feedback about loss of sheen, I still love it and will just try to be careful with it.


----------



## allure244

MYH said:


> Hi! Thank you for sharing this info about your malachite bracelet. I already have the magic pendant and it’s totally fine. So decided to take the plunge and went ahead and bought the malachite bracelet today.  Despite the feedback about loss of sheen, I still love it and will just try to be careful with it.



Oh so glad to hear that [emoji4]. I hope you will enjoy the bracelet for many years to come.


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> Hi! Thank you for sharing this info about your malachite bracelet. I already have the magic pendant and it’s totally fine. So decided to take the plunge and went ahead and bought the malachite bracelet today.  Despite the feedback about loss of sheen, I still love it and will just try to be careful with it.


Congrats - it is such a beautiful piece!


----------



## MYH

I also asked this same question on my Instagram account and wanted to share this photo of a malachite bracelet from a follower who was not careful when washing her hands. She said her stones look bleached. With her blessing, I am posting her bracelet here.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> You know I think about wiping them and then I forget on a regular basis. I am conscious of not putting on after I have just glopped moisturizer on my hands - but then I do that for all jewelry as it makes it harder to put on.
> 
> Personally I am avoiding the Alhambra bracelet because the motion of the bracelet while trying to work a key board would annoy me. Otherwise I have indulged heavily in malachite and I love it.





MYH said:


> I also asked this same question on my Instagram account and wanted to share this photo of a malachite bracelet from a follower who was not careful when washing her hands. She said her stones look bleached. With her blessing, I am posting her bracelet here.


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


>


TGG - I know you have a big collex yourself. Do you have malachite? Can you share your experience with the stone?


----------



## MYH

Here’s another pic from someone who says her malachite stones have lost their shine. This one does not appear to have color loss and looks more like the necklace willeyi posted.


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> I also asked this same question on my Instagram account and wanted to share this photo of a malachite bracelet from a follower who was not careful when washing her hands. She said her stones look bleached. With her blessing, I am posting her bracelet here.



I’m also wondering if the sun and/or heat has anything to do with the bleached stones in this pic. I believe this gal lives in Qatar.


----------



## BigAkoya

MYH said:


> I also asked this same question on my Instagram account and wanted to share this photo of a malachite bracelet from a follower who was not careful when washing her hands. She said her stones look bleached. With her blessing, I am posting her bracelet here.



Thanks for sharing!  I did not realize malachite can fade too!  Such a beautiful but fragile stone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I also asked this same question on my Instagram account and wanted to share this photo of a malachite bracelet from a follower who was not careful when washing her hands. She said her stones look bleached. With her blessing, I am posting her bracelet here.



Oh yikes. This one does NOT look good! [emoji51]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> TGG - I know you have a big collex yourself. Do you have malachite? Can you share your experience with the stone?


I have a few pieces.
A LE ten motif, a 20, vintage earrings and the magic pendant.
My pieces still appear polished and I have not noticed any color changes.
I do take good care of my jewelry and store the pieces in their boxes when I finish wearing them. I never shower nor swim in my VCA. 
Quite honestly, I treat the malachite just like I treat my other VCA jewelry.
The limited edition 10 motif is much older than my 20 (I purchased that when it was first released) yet they pretty much look the same.
I would not worry about purchasing a bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

willeyi said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I did not realize malachite can fade too!  Such a beautiful but fragile stone.


This bracelet was likely light to begin with. 
When malachite first launched, my SA had a few very light necklaces. She indicated that the light malachite was highly desirable but I prefer the more jewel tone green. 
That particular bracelet looks like it was not well taken care of. 
For those who wish to wear their jewelry 24/7, the solid gold is the best choice.


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have a few pieces.
> A LE ten motif, a 20, vintage earrings and the magic pendant.
> My pieces still appear polished and I have not noticed any color changes.
> I do take good care of my jewelry and store the pieces in their boxes when I finish wearing them. I never shower nor swim in my VCA.
> Quite honestly, I treat the malachite just like I treat my other VCA jewelry.
> The limited edition 10 motif is much older than my 20 (I purchased that when it was first released) yet they pretty much look the same.
> I would not worry about purchasing a bracelet.


I’m so relieved to hear this TGG Because I bought the malachite bracelet on Thurs!  Thank you for sharing and making me feel much more confident I can take care of my new bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have a few pieces.
> A LE ten motif, a 20, vintage earrings and the magic pendant.
> My pieces still appear polished and I have not noticed any color changes.
> I do take good care of my jewelry and store the pieces in their boxes when I finish wearing them. I never shower nor swim in my VCA.
> Quite honestly, I treat the malachite just like I treat my other VCA jewelry.
> The limited edition 10 motif is much older than my 20 (I purchased that when it was first released) yet they pretty much look the same.
> I would not worry about purchasing a bracelet.



Hi! May I ask if you also have turquoise? 
I have been waiting (and waiting) for turquoise (Vintage, not Sweets), and I would love to know if your turquoise has changed color.  

The reason why I ask is that while I have been waiting for VCA, I purchased some Tiffany Peretti turquoise pieces.  My cabachon ring is fine, but my earrings have changed color a bit.  Hence I am curious on your experience if you have turquoise and how often you wear it, three times a week, three times a month? 

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

willeyi said:


> Hi! May I ask if you also have turquoise?
> I have been waiting (and waiting) for turquoise (Vintage, not Sweets), and I would love to know if your turquoise has changed color.
> 
> The reason why I ask is that while I have been waiting for VCA, I purchased some Tiffany Peretti turquoise pieces.  My cabachon ring is fine, but my earrings have changed color a bit.  Hence I am curious on your experience if you have turquoise and how often you wear it, three times a week, three times a month?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


My first VCA purchase was a turquoise 20 motif set in YG.  I later added the vintage earrings.
I purchased the sweets set in yg for one of my daughters.
I wear my turquoise most often during the Summer.  So far, no color change.
Since I have other 20's in various stones I rotate them based on what I am wearing.


----------



## ForeverInPink

willeyi said:


> Hi! May I ask if you also have turquoise?
> I have been waiting (and waiting) for turquoise (Vintage, not Sweets), and I would love to know if your turquoise has changed color.
> 
> The reason why I ask is that while I have been waiting for VCA, I purchased some Tiffany Peretti turquoise pieces.  My cabachon ring is fine, but my earrings have changed color a bit.  Hence I am curious on your experience if you have turquoise and how often you wear it, three times a week, three times a month?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.



I have both VCA and Tiffany (Peretti) turquoise. The Tiffany turquoise has definitely changed color over time and the VCA has not.


----------



## JPeace

If there's a thread like this already I can delete, but I haven't really been able to find a lot of malachite info in one place.  I go back and forth on investing in malachite even though it's my favorite VCA stone based on what I read about wear and tear.  Some people say they have absolutely no issues, some would never buy it again, etc.  Was wanting a thread just about malachite pieces as far as when the piece was bought, the amount of wear it gets, are you extremely careful with your piece, and what the piece looks like now as far as any specific issues you've seen with the stone.  Thought this might help others in the same bought about whether or not to buy their dream piece.


----------



## ayshaa

JPeace said:


> If there's a thread like this already I can delete, but I haven't really been able to find a lot of malachite info in one place.  I go back and forth on investing in malachite even though it's my favorite VCA stone based on what I read about wear and tear.  Some people say they have absolutely no issues, some would never buy it again, etc.  Was wanting a thread just about malachite pieces as far as when the piece was bought, the amount of wear it gets, are you extremely careful with your piece, and what the piece looks like now as far as any specific issues you've seen with the stone.  Thought this might help others in the same bought about whether or not to buy their dream piece.



I am a huge fan of the Malachite pieces, I have a 2013 limited edition pendant, a Magic long necklace and a vintage ring with a diamond, those I love so much and they look as new as the day I've got them, nothing changed, however my 5 motif vintage bracelet is ruined  the stones are very cloudy and lost their shine, I believe it is from contact with water or sweat, I sadly did not know or had any idea on how to take care of it. I would highly recommend the rings, the earrings, the pendants but not the bracelet sadly! Unless you take really good care of it! That's my experience, I don't know if anyone else would agree though. 

I was just looking at my bracelet and it really looks terrible, no more shine, so cloudy, sad looking bracelet but I still wear it though. I did not have the same problem with my onyx bracelet and I had them both for 2-3 years now. 

I hope that helps?


----------



## JPeace

Thank you for the response!  Can you post a picture of your bracelet?  I really want the bracelet so I'm sad to hear you've had issues.  I don't how you wouldn't come in contact with sweat or a little water with a bracelet...so maybe it's just totally inevitable that the bracelet is going to not wear well.  I was holding out hope that maybe folks had swam or showered in them and that's what changed the stones..but sounds like just normal wear will do it.  I have the MOP bracelet and LOVE it.  I really want to add some malachite.  The magic pendant or earrings would be awesome as well.  I just don't wear necklaces regularly...more of a bracelet, rings, and earrings girl.  



ayshaa said:


> I am a huge fan of the Malachite pieces, I have a 2013 limited edition pendant, a Magic long necklace and a vintage ring with a diamond, those I love so much and they look as new as the day I've got them, nothing changed, however my 5 motif vintage bracelet is ruined  the stones are very cloudy and lost their shine, I believe it is from contact with water or sweat, I sadly did not know or had any idea on how to take care of it. I would highly recommend the rings, the earrings, the pendants but not the bracelet sadly! Unless you take really good care of it! That's my experience, I don't know if anyone else would agree though.
> 
> I was just looking at my bracelet and it really looks terrible, no more shine, so cloudy, sad looking bracelet but I still wear it though. I did not have the same problem with my onyx bracelet and I had them both for 2-3 years now.
> 
> I hope that helps?


----------



## Bisoux78

JPeace said:


> If there's a thread like this already I can delete, but I haven't really been able to find a lot of malachite info in one place.  I go back and forth on investing in malachite even though it's my favorite VCA stone based on what I read about wear and tear.  Some people say they have absolutely no issues, some would never buy it again, etc.  Was wanting a thread just about malachite pieces as far as when the piece was bought, the amount of wear it gets, are you extremely careful with your piece, and what the piece looks like now as far as any specific issues you've seen with the stone.  Thought this might help others in the same bought about whether or not to buy their dream piece.



I finally bought a Malachite necklace after YEARS of going back & forth about it. Always bypassing it because of all the reviews on here about it being high maintenance. 
I've had mine for a few months now and I wear it fairly often. No issues so far and I even washed it once with soap and water because it accidentally got sprayed with hairspray...still looks great and no damage noted. 
It's my second favorite VCA piece after my 2018 Holiday pendant. The green is just so beautiful and Zen to look at. So very happy with my necklace.


----------



## JPeace

Wow!  You washed it with soap and water with no damage..that's great to know. 



Bisoux78 said:


> I finally bought a Malachite necklace after YEARS of going back & forth about it. Always bypassing it because of all the reviews on here about it being high maintenance.
> I've had mine for a few months now and I wear it fairly often. No issues so far and I even washed it once with soap and water because it accidentally got sprayed with hairspray...still looks great and no damage noted.
> It's my second favorite VCA piece after my 2018 Holiday pendant. The green is just so beautiful and Zen to look at. So very happy with my necklace.


----------



## Bisoux78

JPeace said:


> Wow!  You washed it with soap and water with no damage..that's great to know.



If you Google _"how to clean Malachite",_ almost every single page says it can be washed with gentle soap and water. Just dry it right away and polish to a shine. I think the damage most people are seeing are from the chemicals in their perfume, hair spray and lotion. 
Also, the bracelet is more prone to being banged around and malachite is a soft stone so I personally would not invest on a malachite bracelet.


----------



## ayshaa

JPeace said:


> Thank you for the response!  Can you post a picture of your bracelet?  I really want the bracelet so I'm sad to hear you've had issues.
> 
> I really want to add some malachite.  The magic pendant or earrings would be awesome as well.  I just don't wear necklaces regularly...more of a bracelet, rings, and earrings girl.



Of course you can still choose to get the bracelet no matter what if you love it, it is one of the most beautiful bracelet I own! But just be very careful with it.  I used to wear it at least 5-6 times a week for the past 2.5 years now! I am even thinking of either taking it for a polish if it'll help or just get a new one and pay more attention to the wear and tear this time. 




The side where it touches my skin is really ruined, the other side is just cloudy. Malachite is full of pores and it easy to chemical react I guess.. I still love the malachite so much though.

Please don't let my case put you off, really I think it is a beautiful stone and really elegant, and looks rich in color, if you love green this is heaven! I might just be one of the unlucky cases 

And like *Bisoux78* it might be just the perfume, lotions chemicals reaction..


----------



## nycmamaofone

This thread is renewing my love and interest in malachite!! I’ve always wanted the Vintage Malachite earrings but hesitated due to the price. But the eye candy here is so tempting!!


----------



## Phoenix123

ayshaa said:


> Of course you can still choose to get the bracelet no matter what if you love it, it is one of the most beautiful bracelet I own! But just be very careful with it.  I used to wear it at least 5-6 times a week for the past 2.5 years now! I am even thinking of either taking it for a polish if it'll help or just get a new one and pay more attention to the wear and tear this time.
> 
> View attachment 4738052
> 
> 
> The side where it touches my skin is really ruined, the other side is just cloudy. Malachite is full of pores and it easy to chemical react I guess.. I still love the malachite so much though.
> 
> Please don't let my case put you off, really I think it is a beautiful stone and really elegant, and looks rich in color, if you love green this is heaven! I might just be one of the unlucky cases
> 
> And like *Bisoux78* it might be just the perfume, lotions chemicals reaction..



Can't you just have the motifs replaced instead of getting a brand new bracelet?

Loving all the malachite btw.


----------



## ayshaa

Phoenix123 said:


> Can't you just have the motifs replaced instead of getting a brand new bracelet?
> 
> Loving all the malachite btw.



Oh I never thought of that! Haha such a good idea, I'll ask and see how it goes! Thank you!


----------



## JPeace

Ok I see what you're saying on some wear although it's still gorgeous.  I can see where it's more matte now however i love the dark color of the stone....assume it may have darkened from when you first bought it?  I've seen some lighter green and then the darker green...love the dark color.  Thank you for the pics!



ayshaa said:


> Of course you can still choose to get the bracelet no matter what if you love it, it is one of the most beautiful bracelet I own! But just be very careful with it.  I used to wear it at least 5-6 times a week for the past 2.5 years now! I am even thinking of either taking it for a polish if it'll help or just get a new one and pay more attention to the wear and tear this time.
> 
> View attachment 4738052
> 
> 
> The side where it touches my skin is really ruined, the other side is just cloudy. Malachite is full of pores and it easy to chemical react I guess.. I still love the malachite so much though.
> 
> Please don't let my case put you off, really I think it is a beautiful stone and really elegant, and looks rich in color, if you love green this is heaven! I might just be one of the unlucky cases
> 
> And like *Bisoux78* it might be just the perfume, lotions chemicals reaction..


----------



## ayshaa

JPeace said:


> Ok I see what you're saying on some wear although it's still gorgeous.  I can see where it's more matte now however i love the dark color of the stone....assume it may have darkened from when you first bought it?  I've seen some lighter green and then the darker green...love the dark color.  Thank you for the pics!



I think it has always been dark green, I believe it depends on the piece, sometime it comes light and sometime is darker, I remember when I was at the boutique I chose the darkest one there. I was just watching some videos with me wearing it in June of last year and it was sparkling nice! I don't know what happened and what made it go cloudy like that honestly. I remember not removing it at a nails salon on few visit which maybe the cause since they spray alcohol and use thick lotions 

It is a beautiful piece nonetheless, I have the Magic pendant as well in Malachite and that is still amazing and shiny.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ayshaa said:


> I think it has always been dark green, I believe it depends on the piece, sometime it comes light and sometime is darker, I remember when I was at the boutique I chose the darkest one there. I was just watching some videos with me wearing it in June of last year and it was sparkling nice! I don't know what happened and what made it go cloudy like that honestly. I remember not removing it at a nails salon on few visit which maybe the cause since they spray alcohol and use thick lotions
> 
> It is a beautiful piece nonetheless, I have the Magic pendant as well in Malachite and that is still amazing and shiny.
> 
> View attachment 4738100



THAT is freakin’ GORGEOUS!


----------



## ayshaa

nycmamaofone said:


> THAT is freakin’ GORGEOUS!


Thank you! Oh VCA is super addictive lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have a necklace and am planning to get the bracelet and then the three motif earrings with the pave. I plan to mostly wear the bracelet as an extender for the necklace, or as a bracelet when I’m out to dinner.


----------



## luckylove

As much as I adore malachite, I am apprehensive about purchasing any additional pieces. I own the vintage Alhambra earrings and they turned cloudy very quickly. I do not wear perfume or hairspray and have owned non VCA malachite without any issues. I loved the pieces when I purchased them and wish they hadn't changed. Somewhere in the course of owning them, I wonder what I could have done that caused them to change....


----------



## gagabag

This is all very interesting ... makes me want to look at my malachite pieces just to check.
I can understand how it could happen to a bracelet as it’s more prone to elements and chemicals, but I wonder what made the earrings go bad? Maybe with the fingerprints/pads while putting them on? It seems so random! Thanks all for sharing yours!
OP, I love, love malachite, it’s very versatile.


----------



## lynne_ross

I have a malachite bracelet. It still looks new after a couple years. I avoid wearing if it is going to rain and I don’t out in lotion or perfume when I wear it. I don’t wear it a lot, just here and there. I think it will take me decades to destroy it at this rate and I can replace stones when it does.

this thread makes me want to buy MORE malachite! Thinking of getting either 10 motif necklace or the magic necklace and then a pair of earrings.


----------



## chaneljewel

I adore malachite.  The green is just so intense and lovely. My earrings look just like when I purchased them. I’m careful when putting them on and their storage.  Can’t imagine not having this gorgeous stone.


----------



## Phoenix123

chaneljewel said:


> I adore malachite.  The green is just so intense and lovely. My earrings look just like when I purchased them. I’m careful when putting them on and their storage.  Can’t imagine not having this gorgeous stone.



This thread is _dangerous_! lol


----------



## surfer

My 5 motif is still glossy and so beautiful. I have my eye on the magic earrings next. They are stunning especially with the stark contrasts


----------



## Candy_landy

I have a malachite bracelet and earrings. My earrings look like new, but my bracelet has become cloudy and lighter. The most annoying thing that I wore it 5-8 times, and just didn’t wet it with water or any body lotion.
At the boutique SA told me that motives can be replaced for money (about one-third of full price), but there is no guarantee that the new ones will not become cloudy too((


----------



## surfer

Here’s some pics


----------



## ayshaa

surfer said:


> Here’s some pics


Love your bracelet collection!


----------



## JPeace

Love all of these colors...I need them all!



surfer said:


> Here’s some pics


----------



## Notorious Pink

Adding more eye candy to enable...


----------



## ayshaa

Notorious Pink said:


> Adding more eye candy to enable...
> View attachment 4738989


Delicious!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Adding more eye candy to enable...
> View attachment 4738989


Sorry but I am mesmerised by miss magic earring pair!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayshaa said:


> Delicious!



thank you!



surfer said:


> Sorry but I am mesmerised by miss magic earring pair!



Thanks sweetie...I’ve been wearing them every day.


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> This thread is _dangerous_! lol


I know right!! I have been considering Malachite magic Alhambra earrings and magic pendant for a while. However I didn’t buy it due to thee fragile nature of the stone. Beautiful pictures in this thread are seriously enabling me!


----------



## JPeace

Any issues so far with the blue agate?  I've read a little about fingerprint issues, but that's about it. 



Notorious Pink said:


> Adding more eye candy to enable...
> View attachment 4738989


----------



## Notorious Pink

JPeace said:


> Any issues so far with the blue agate?  I've read a little about fingerprint issues, but that's about it.


None at all. Yes, you need to wipe the motifs after wearing if you dont want to see fingerprints (which I don’t do but we all probably should regardless of the stone) but it’s no worse than with, say, carnelian.


----------



## couturequeen

Notorious Pink said:


> None at all. Yes, you need to wipe the motifs after wearing if you dont want to see fingerprints (which I don’t do but we all probably should regardless of the stone) but it’s no worse than with, say, carnelian.



I’d agree. I also have to wipe my onyx after wearing.


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> None at all. Yes, you need to wipe the motifs after wearing if you dont want to see fingerprints (which I don’t do but we all probably should regardless of the stone) but it’s no worse than with, say, carnelian.



I was considering the bracelet, so is it just regular fingerprints that can be wiped away, or are people having issues with fingerprints they can’t wipe away? It seems that it would be totally normal, on any smooth surface, to have fingerprints show, which you can wipe away? Thanks in advance for your insight beautiful


----------



## ayshaa

couturequeen said:


> I’d agree. I also have to wipe my onyx after wearing.


I do that too! After wear and before replacing them back to their nest (my jewelry box lol) I wipe them well. I find no problem with the Onyx at all, I am very pleased with the stone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> I was considering the bracelet, so is it just regular fingerprints that can be wiped away, or are people having issues with fingerprints they can’t wipe away? It seems that it would be totally normal, on any smooth surface, to have fingerprints show, which you can wipe away? Thanks in advance for your insight beautiful



aw, thanks!
Nah, it’s just regular fingerprints and maybe makeup (as we say in NY - “schmutz”). I haven’t had an issue yet! And I wear the agate frequently.


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> aw, thanks!
> Nah, it’s just regular fingerprints and maybe makeup (as we say in NY - “schmutz”). I haven’t had an issue yet! And I wear the agate frequently.



Thanks for letting me know, I’m all good with schmutz


----------



## couturequeen

Agate also needs regular wiping! I’d say only my turquoise and GMOP don’t seem to require it.


----------



## Anabunny

I was contemplating on getting malachite 3 motif earrings. Here is VCA's care instruction of malachite:"Over time, this stone evolves naturally to develop a matte surface, which emphasizes its unique character." So it's expected that the surface will become dull? I don't mind it aging beautifully, but it has to do it beautifully!


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> Adding more eye candy to enable...
> View attachment 4738989


do you have the malachite 20? please show me a photo of it on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> do you have the malachite 20? please show me a photo of it on you!


I dont know if I have one....I will have to take one. Here’s a recent tray photo for now...




i think this is all I have of me wearing it...the lighting is a bit off...


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> I dont know if I have one....I will have to take one. Here’s a recent tray photo for now...
> 
> View attachment 4772296
> 
> 
> i think this is all I have of me wearing it...the lighting is a bit off...
> 
> View attachment 4772297



thanks! do you find that the color is a commitment or does it pretty seamlessly blend in to your wardrobe. i confess the malachite is really stunning but on the other hand is it going to be "oh hey thats the green necklace" with everything i wear?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> thanks! do you find that the color is a commitment or does it pretty seamlessly blend in to your wardrobe. i confess the malachite is really stunning but on the other hand is it going to be "oh hey thats the green necklace" with everything i wear?


I’m probably not the one to ask about that. With my hair it’s pretty much anything goes.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi, just wanted to ask everyone do you think malachite gets darker with time or lighter? Wanted to get the 3 motif earrings and was wondering if I should get a lighter green or a darker green for the same


----------



## the black doe

The  malachite is beautiful. I wonder if there's a reason VCA can't put a protective coating over it?


----------



## ayshaa

I saw this SO Magic pendant in WG with Malachite posted by the lovely @helenhandbag (on Instagram)





I never thought of this combo before. What's everyone opinion on WG and Malachite?
I want to ask my SA if it is possible to SO that!


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> I saw this SO Magic pendant in WG with Malachite posted by the lovely @helenhandbag (on Instagram)
> I never thought of this combo before. What's everyone opinion on WG and Malachite?
> I want to ask my SA if it is possible to SO that!



I think malachite is most beautiful in yellow gold, personally. I think the same about carnelian. Onyx is beautiful in all metals.


----------



## ayshaa

DS2006 said:


> I think malachite is most beautiful in yellow gold, personally. I think the same about carnelian. Onyx is beautiful in all metals.



You are right! I kept thinking about it last night for so long and I tried on my Magic pendant in Malachite I do believe the YG is nicer with Malachite.


----------



## angelz629

Hello, I brought my lucky bracelet to the boutique to get it shortened and when I picked it up, I noticed that there were hairline scratches on the malachite leaf and some little white spots.  My SA told me that it's normal and unique since each stone is different.  I don't recall seeing them when I dropped it off and I asked if they could have gotten scratched during the shortening process.  He said no.

Is it normal to have hairline scratches on the malachite?  I can't feel them when I touch the surface but can definitely see them under the light.


----------



## Ylesiya

angelz629 said:


> Hello, I brought my lucky bracelet to the boutique to get it shortened and when I picked it up, I noticed that there were hairline scratches on the malachite leaf and some little white spots.  My SA told me that it's normal and unique since each stone is different.  I don't recall seeing them when I dropped it off and I asked if they could have gotten scratched during the shortening process.  He said no.
> 
> Is it normal to have hairline scratches on the malachite?  I can't feel them when I touch the surface but can definitely see them under the light.



I would have filed a complaint. They always say "it's normal and each stone is unique". Also it has been discussed in other topics like severe air lines were presented by SAs as "each item is handmade and piece to piece may vary" when it was obviously a manufacturing defect and looked ugly. 
These items are worth a lot of money and my personal expectation is to receive them back in perfect condition and definitely not damaged, especially if you are sure there were no scratches or white spots when you dropped the item off. Additionally, upon receiving the item, the SA has to declare current condition in the service chit stating all defects and what is going to be fixed/replaced. I guess she did not mention white spots?...


----------



## LADY755

angelz629 said:


> Hello, I brought my lucky bracelet to the boutique to get it shortened and when I picked it up, I noticed that there were hairline scratches on the malachite leaf and some little white spots.  My SA told me that it's normal and unique since each stone is different.  I don't recall seeing them when I dropped it off and I asked if they could have gotten scratched during the shortening process.  He said no.
> 
> Is it normal to have hairline scratches on the malachite?  I can't feel them when I touch the surface but can definitely see them under the light.


I had scratches on my brand new malachite pendant and they replaced it with another one without asking.


----------



## Candy_landy

Ylesiya said:


> I would have filed a complaint. They always say "it's normal and each stone is unique". Also it has been discussed in other topics like severe air lines were presented by SAs as "each item is handmade and piece to piece may vary" when it was obviously a manufacturing defect and looked ugly.
> These items are worth a lot of money and my personal expectation is to receive them back in perfect condition and definitely not damaged, especially if you are sure there were no scratches or white spots when you dropped the item off. Additionally, upon receiving the item, the SA has to declare current condition in the service chit stating all defects and what is going to be fixed/replaced. I guess she did not mention white spots?...


the problem is that you don’t know exactly these scratches were before or not, the condition of the bracelet was not indicated before and it will be very difficult to prove that these scratches appeared during maintenance((
from my experience I can say that malachite is a very fragile stone and scratches and spots appeared on my bracelets after 2-3 days


----------



## kimber418

I do agree that Malachite is a fragile stone.  It is probably the least worn of my 20 motifs.   My malachite is over 15 years old and the striations have definitely faded and/or changed over the years. I do not see any scratches on any of the motifs.   I still love it but it is my least worn 20 motif.   The green is a beautiful shade however I just do not reach for it often.  I have photos someplace of it when I purchased it and now---- and there is difference.  None of my other vintage alhambra has changed.   Below is a photo of it today I cannot find the photo of it when I purchased it but I think it on my computer in storage ;(.   LADY755 -  That is awesome they replaced your pendant. that had scratches on it!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Hi all, 

I've just been reading through this thread and was wondering how often you wipe down your malachite jewellery with a cleaning cloth? Do you do it each time you wear it or just every once in a while? With it being such a fragile stone will frequent cleaning with a soft cloth damage it? 

Also, if any of the stones go matt is it possible to get them polished to a shine again at VCA? 

Finally, I've noted the warning re. getting it wet, but just wondering if anyone has wet their malachite to clean it and what was the result?

Sorry for all the questions. New to malachite and just thinking ahead to how best to maintain it so it looks like new as long as possible.


----------



## Bisoux78

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all,
> I've just been reading through this thread and was wondering how often you wipe down your malachite jewellery with a cleaning cloth? Do you do it each time you wear it or just every once in a while? With it being such a fragile stone will frequent cleaning with a soft cloth damage it?
> Also, if any of the stones go matt is it possible to get them polished to a shine again at VCA?
> Finally, I've noted the warning re. getting it wet, but just wondering if anyone has wet their malachite to clean it and what was the result?
> Sorry for all the questions. New to malachite and just thinking ahead to how best to maintain it so it looks like new as long as possible.



I do a quick clean of my single motif necklace in gentle soap and water every few months or so. I've had this necklace for about 2 years and I've had zero issues with it changing colors or the striations fading. Most of the time I just wipe it down with a jewelry cloth after each use. 
I think it's worse to leave your body oils, everyday dirt, perfume and lotions on the surface of your Malachite as it can degrade the stone over time. 
I would advise against getting the bracelet though as it does come into contact with rough surfaces more so than the earrings and necklace.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Thanks Bisoux78, that's really useful to know l can give it an occasional gentle clean with soap and water. I've been very careful so far to keep it away from any lotion or perfume etc.

Thanks for the warning about the bracelet, but the ship's already sailed, lol. It was love at first sight and l have had it almost 2 weeks now. I've accepted that l may need to replace the stones at some point, but hope to look after it and keep it looking like new for as long as possible.


----------



## Candy_landy

Snowshoe42 said:


> Thanks Bisoux78, that's really useful to know l can give it an occasional gentle clean with soap and water. I've been very careful so far to keep it away from any lotion or perfume etc.
> 
> Thanks for the warning about the bracelet, but the ship's already sailed, lol. It was love at first sight and l have had it almost 2 weeks now. I've accepted that l may need to replace the stones at some point, but hope to look after it and keep it looking like new for as long as possible.


but you know that in boutique they say it is forbidden to wet malachite with water


----------



## Snowshoe42

Candy_landy said:


> but you know that in boutique they say it is forbidden to wet malachite with water



Thanks, I didn't know that. I brought mine from the online store. Did they say why it's forbidden? Does it void any aftercare?


----------



## ashlpeeee

BigAkoya said:


> No.  It is not a good choice as when you put it on, your fingers will grab the malachite and it will get dull over time.  There is no way around not touching it.  Happened to me.  For me, I will never get malachite again (I was going to get a necklace to match).  It is such a gorgeous stone and really pops, but it gets dull and changes color really quick. Mine got ugly in about 13 months from the time I bought it.  Big big regret.


Hey there, do you have any photos of this you can share ? I really love the malachite and want to know if I can live with the way it looks potentially after lots of wear! Thanks so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

ashlpeeee said:


> Hey there, do you have any photos of this you can share ? I really love the malachite and want to know if I can live with the way it looks potentially after lots of wear! Thanks so much!


Hi! Unfortunately, I don't have photos.  It was so many years ago too when I was into YG.  There are photos posted here in this thread for you to take a look.  You can see how some of the stones have turned and gotten dull.
If you really love malachite, just be careful if you lotion up.  I lotion up all over, and my nicely moisturized fingers would touch the stone when I put it on of course.    I think earrings and bracelets are the worst as there is a lot of skin against those motifs.  The pendant, 10 motif, 20 motif may have some color change, as some of those motifs will touch your skin.  The best would be the long Magic pendant as the malachite never really touches your skin.  The chain touches your skin, but the pendant lays on top of clothes.  

It also depends how often you wear it, whether it's an everyday piece or just for special ocassions.  
If this is your first VCA piece, I'd probably go with another stone so you will not be worried or feel like you have to baby it.  The worst thing is having to baby jewelry; it takes the fun out of wearing nice bling.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## Marniak

Hi all!

I’ve been lusting after a malachite vintage Alhambra necklace for so long and my fiancé bought one for me today as an early Christmas present.
Can I just say - what a NIGHTMARE this stone is to get hold of?! Bond Street had 2 in stock, they weren’t quite right so I called Harrods - they had 11 and when I turned up a couple of hours later they only had 3 left! 

Anyway, after looking at the stones of the 3 necklace I settled on the darkest one. I’m beginning to think I should of waited for a more vibrant green - what do you guys think? Is mine ok? I absolutely love it but have this awful personality trait of panicking that there’s something wrong with it! I guess I’m here for reassurance  the SA in Harrods said the darker ones are more popular at the moment.

 Keep or swap?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Marniak said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’ve been lusting after a malachite vintage Alhambra necklace for so long and my fiancé bought one for me today as an early Christmas present.
> Can I just say - what a NIGHTMARE this stone is to get hold of?! Bond Street had 2 in stock, they weren’t quite right so I called Harrods - they had 11 and when I turned up a couple of hours later they only had 3 left!
> 
> Anyway, after looking at the stones of the 3 necklace I settled on the darkest one. I’m beginning to think I should of waited for a more vibrant green - what do you guys think? Is mine ok? I absolutely love it but have this awful personality trait of panicking that there’s something wrong with it! I guess I’m here for reassurance  the SA in Harrods said the darker ones are more popular at the moment.
> 
> Keep or swap?


Oh that is stunning!  I vote keep & enjoy


----------



## zlauren

Your necklace has lovely striations in the malachite - I think that you picked a winner!


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> I do agree that Malachite is a fragile stone.  It is probably the least worn of my 20 motifs.   My malachite is over 15 years old and the striations have definitely faded and/or changed over the years. I do not see any scratches on any of the motifs.   I still love it but it is my least worn 20 motif.   The green is a beautiful shade however I just do not reach for it often.  I have photos someplace of it when I purchased it and now---- and there is difference.  None of my other vintage alhambra has changed.   Below is a photo of it today I cannot find the photo of it when I purchased it but I think it on my computer in storage ;(.   LADY755 -  That is awesome they replaced your pendant. that had scratches on it!
> 
> View attachment 5106752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106753


I just want to say that your have a stunning collection!


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> I just want to say that your have a stunning collection!



Thank you so much Suzie.  I have to say that I have 1000% enjoyed collecting & wearing VCA for over 15 years and I have loved being able to share it all with this awesome group!!  I have learned so much from this forum and it has been fun!  Love your collection also!


----------



## Axelle838

This might be a really stupid question, but has anyone tried to put something like clear nail polish or epoxy over the malachite to try to prevent fading and dulling? I love malachite but definitely don't love how fragile it is.


----------



## DS2006

Axelle838 said:


> This might be a really stupid question, but has anyone tried to put something like clear nail polish or epoxy over the malachite to try to prevent fading and dulling? I love malachite but definitely don't love how fragile it is.



Definitely do not do that. You should get nothing on the malachite. Keep hairspray, lotion, water, etc away from it. Wipe after wearing with a microfiber cloth or VCA cleaning cloth.

Read all sections of the Jewelry Care page. Malachite is mentioned specifically in the Special Stone Care section.









						Jewelry Care - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry pieces are made with precious materials and metals fulfilling the most stringent selection criteria. Depending on their properties, certain materials require specific care. To preserve the beauty of your jewelry piece over time, we recommend the following precautions.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Egel

Axelle838 said:


> This might be a really stupid question, but has anyone tried to put something like clear nail polish or epoxy over the malachite to try to prevent fading and dulling? I love malachite but definitely don't love how fragile it is.


If you want something that looks brand new, malachite is just not the stone for you.


----------



## bernacular

Marniak said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’ve been lusting after a malachite vintage Alhambra necklace for so long and my fiancé bought one for me today as an early Christmas present.
> Can I just say - what a NIGHTMARE this stone is to get hold of?! Bond Street had 2 in stock, they weren’t quite right so I called Harrods - they had 11 and when I turned up a couple of hours later they only had 3 left!
> 
> Anyway, after looking at the stones of the 3 necklace I settled on the darkest one. I’m beginning to think I should of waited for a more vibrant green - what do you guys think? Is mine ok? I absolutely love it but have this awful personality trait of panicking that there’s something wrong with it! I guess I’m here for reassurance  the SA in Harrods said the darker ones are more popular at the moment.
> 
> Keep or swap?


Oooohhh pretty!!! Enjoy enjoy!


----------



## 114

Hi ☺️

I just got the VA malachite necklace and am in LOVE.

I would really love to get the 5 motif bracelet (without diamonds) and am concerned about the malachite getting cloudy.

My SA did warn me about malachite especially a bracelet but it’s just so pretty 

Can anyone provide an update on their malachite pieces especially the bracelet please?

i know I can always get the motif’s replaced but I will be stacking it with my JUC and love bracelet and also work at a desk typing all day so concerned more about that as I know id be very careful about getting it wet and perfume and lotion etc (though some wetness will be unavoidable when washing hands!)

I do want to wear it as an every day bracelet or quite often rather than special occasions but I feel if it’s guaranteed to get cloudy it’s not worth it (I don’t mind the dullness over time)

thanks all!


----------



## Bisoux78

114 said:


> Hi ☺
> Can anyone provide an update on their malachite pieces especially the bracelet please?
> i know I can always get the motif’s replaced but I will be stacking it with my JUC and love bracelet and also work at a desk typing all day so concerned more about that as I know id be very careful about getting it wet and perfume and lotion etc (though some wetness will be unavoidable when washing hands!)
> I do want to wear it as an every day bracelet or quite often rather than special occasions but I feel if it’s guaranteed to get cloudy it’s not worth it (I don’t mind the dullness over time)
> thanks all!



Malachite is quite soft and brittle...I don't think it can withstand what you want to wear with it. All that banging on hard surfaces plus the constant contact with your bangles can't be good in the long run with this stone. 
Maybe the 10 motif Malachite necklace would satisfy your craving? It's a safer bet if you want that multiple motif look.


----------



## 114

Bisoux78 said:


> Malachite is quite soft and brittle...I don't think it can withstand what you want to wear with it. All that banging on hard surfaces plus the constant contact with your bangles can't be good in the long run with this stone.
> Maybe the 10 motif Malachite necklace would satisfy your craving? It's a safer bet if you want that multiple motif look.



Yes very true and it would probably be a nightmare having 5 motifs replaced compared to just taking care of 1 like I do with the necklace. 

That’s very helpful thank you, the 10 motif necklace doesn’t really suit me so I was after a bracelet  as my next purchase but will take your advice!

onyx is too striking so I might need to look into carnelian or another stone although I know they are all precious and likely to get scratched with stacking


----------



## Meta

caman said:


> Hello! I know this must have been discussed here a million times. But how big is the color change on the Alhambra necklace (malachite) ? I’m in love with the color but so afraid of big changes.
> 
> Alternatively I’m thinking about getting the red one instead
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


Perhaps reading through this thread might give you some idea?


----------



## Ylesiya

Just wanted to share some pics with you ladies of what malachite can become if not looked after properly...
I think this was exposed to pretty much everything and looks horrible now


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share some pics with you ladies of what malachite can become if not looked after properly...
> I think this was exposed to pretty much everything and looks horrible now
> View attachment 5430677
> View attachment 5430678
> View attachment 5430679
> View attachment 5430680
> View attachment 5430681



Gosh, it is sad to see the normally bright and saturated green turn cracked and faded this way. I've always wanted to get a malachite bracelet but the sensitivity of the stone does concern me. Thank you for sharing @Ylesiya


----------



## 114

tenshix said:


> Gosh, it is sad to see the normally bright and saturated green turn cracked and faded this way. I've always wanted to get a malachite bracelet but the sensitivity of the stone does concern me. Thank you for sharing @Ylesiya



I have the malachite necklace and bracelet and I was hesitant with the bracelet after reading this thread but I took the plunge after being able to take care of the necklace.

my SA had told me that stacking with the bracelet isn’t an issue because of the gold around each motif it adds some layer of protection because it will be the gold rubbing against other bracelets rather than the malachite itself (but the other bracelets you’re wearing with it will get scratched).

I haven’t had a problem so far (I don’t expose it to water or body lotions) but it would be good to know from @yelsiya how long it took for your bracelet to turn like that? 

My SA said if I expose it to everything it would happen in 6 months but so far no issue and it’s been 3 months (but I have looked after it)


----------



## 114

114 said:


> I have the malachite necklace and bracelet and I was hesitant with the bracelet after reading this thread but I took the plunge after being able to take care of the necklace.
> 
> my SA had told me that stacking with the bracelet isn’t an issue because of the gold around each motif it adds some layer of protection because it will be the gold rubbing against other bracelets rather than the malachite itself (but the other bracelets you’re wearing with it will get scratched).
> 
> I haven’t had a problem so far (I don’t expose it to water or body lotions) but it would be good to know from @yelsiya how long it took for your bracelet to turn like that?
> 
> My SA said if I expose it to everything it would happen in 6 months but so far no issue and it’s been 3 months (but I have looked after it)


@Ylesiya sorry!


----------



## Ylesiya

114 said:


> I have the malachite necklace and bracelet and I was hesitant with the bracelet after reading this thread but I took the plunge after being able to take care of the necklace.
> 
> my SA had told me that stacking with the bracelet isn’t an issue because of the gold around each motif it adds some layer of protection because it will be the gold rubbing against other bracelets rather than the malachite itself (but the other bracelets you’re wearing with it will get scratched).
> 
> I haven’t had a problem so far (I don’t expose it to water or body lotions) but it would be good to know from @yelsiya how long it took for your bracelet to turn like that?
> 
> My SA said if I expose it to everything it would happen in 6 months but so far no issue and it’s been 3 months (but I have looked after it)



This is not my bracelet. This is from a local resale store. I think it was bought in 2015 if I am not wrong.
All of my jewellery is in great condition as I look after it very well but I personally chose to stay away from malachite no matter how I like that beautiful green look. 
I tried the magic ring at the store the other day and it already went dark, dull and striations were barely seen. Just a dark green clover shaped blob. I am ok with being very careful with my items (this is fine jewellery after all) but can't bear the thought of something deteriorating by itself.
Where I live the climate is hot and humid, no matter how hard one tries the jewellery will be exposed to body sweat and humidity in the air. I think malachite would work in colder, dry climates where the stone would be the most comfortable and mostly worn against dry skin and/or clothes (in case it's a necklace).


----------



## 114

Ylesiya said:


> This is not my bracelet. This is from a local resale store. I think it was bought in 2015 if I am not wrong.
> All of my jewellery is in great condition as I look after it very well but I personally chose to stay away from malachite no matter how I like that beautiful green look.
> I tried the magic ring at the store the other day and it already went dark, dull and striations were barely seen. Just a dark green clover shaped blob. I am ok with being very careful with my items (this is fine jewellery after all) but can't bear the thought of something deteriorating by itself.
> Where I live the climate is hot and humid, no matter how hard one tries the jewellery will be exposed to body sweat and humidity in the air. I think malachite would work in colder, dry climates where the stone would be the most comfortable and mostly worn against dry skin and/or clothes (in case it's a necklace).


Thanks for clarifying  

that’s such a shame about the ring 

and yes I totally agree with the climate, I wouldn’t have purchased the malachite if I was in a very hot location.


----------



## thelaurenandersen

Totally late to the party, but I just received the 5 motif bracelet in malachite! I’m super excited about it and am going to do my best to baby it as much as I can and won’t wear it 24/7. I know this has been addressed before by one person, but is it okay to stack with a love bracelet? Again, I won’t be wearing this 24/7, so for the times I do wear it, do y’all think it would be okay?


----------



## 114

thelaurenandersen said:


> Totally late to the party, but I just received the 5 motif bracelet in malachite! I’m super excited about it and am going to do my best to baby it as much as I can and won’t wear it 24/7. I know this has been addressed before by one person, but is it okay to stack with a love bracelet? Again, I won’t be wearing this 24/7, so for the times I do wear it, do y’all think it would be okay?


Awww very happy for you! I have had mine for a few months now and I do stack it with the love bracelet - I wear it a few times a week but have stopped in the last week due to the strong heat. My SA had said that it’s fine to stack as the gold around the clovers is slightly raised so no damage will happen to the malachite - only thing is the love bracelet will get scratched but I’m fine with that. Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## nightbefore

Something that has been on my mind since I started watching the last season of Masterchef AU, one of the contestants seems to wear her malachite bracelet non-stop, also while she is cooking. So bracelet is exposed to water, steam, heat and maybe even some acids and oils from splattering. I always thought malachite was an extremely sensitive stone, so I wonder how can it stand to all these?


----------



## mmiller769

nightbefore said:


> Something that has been on my mind since I started watching the last season of Masterchef AU, one of the contestants seems to wear her malachite bracelet non-stop, also while she is cooking. So bracelet is exposed to water, steam, heat and maybe even some acids and oils from splattering. I always thought malachite was an extremely sensitive stone, so I wonder how can it stand to all these?



I’m not sure if it’s just the lighting, but her stones appear dark which is something that can happen over time. Mine is a vivid green, and I’m dreading the inevitable darkening. I’ve accepted that I may just have to have the stones replaced every so often.


----------

